# Great War Cottage - Merseyside - July 2016



## shatners (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, after a year off due to a new baby and a house move I've finally got off my arse and got back into it.

I had to set up a new Flickr album so my other 40 or so explores are all here in albums https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbexomd/albums

Solo explore, only photos I stumbled on were the World War 1 photo postcards dated 1918 with some great little notes on the back, hence the report name 
































































































​


----------



## smiler (Jun 11, 2016)

That's a nice cottage and I liked your idea to use monochrome it worked well, Thanks


----------



## druid (Jun 11, 2016)

Tasteful photos. Nicely recorded.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 11, 2016)

Love this, amazing find and amazing pics!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 11, 2016)

The three WW1 postcards are very well known images, so there are many of these in collector's hands these days. Were they relevant to this cottage - i.e. address was correct? The very fact that there are not other "family' photos, does tend to point to the fact that the cards were not personal to the last occupants or persons who cleared the place out.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2016)

Great to see you back Shatners  Been a long time
Good work as always


----------



## missypink (Jun 12, 2016)

Do you have a photo of the back of the postcards or info as to what was written? That kind of photo really brings a post alive to me.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Jun 12, 2016)

I really liked that. Thank you.


----------



## skankypants (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome back mate,,,haven't heard from you in ages!..nice report and pics


----------



## Bones out (Jun 12, 2016)

Lovely report. I wonder who moved the clock and why?


----------



## shatners (Jun 12, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> Great to see you back Shatners  Been a long time
> Good work as always



Thank you kindly mate 



skankypants said:


> Welcome back mate,,,haven't heard from you in ages!..nice report and pics



Cheers mate.. good to be back out and about, hopefully catch up soon


----------



## shatners (Jun 12, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Lovely report. I wonder who moved the clock and why?



Well spotted... never noticed that whilst I was there


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2016)

Look stunning in black and white those mate.


----------



## sinnerboy (Jun 13, 2016)

not been a member for long I used to print monochrome these picture are great many thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2016)

Busting images,Thank you.


----------



## krela (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome back shatners, hope the family are all well.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 14, 2016)

Lovely post I really enjoyed that


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2016)

Cracking report on all levels and welcome back to the exploring fold


----------



## Potter (Jun 21, 2016)

Loving the black and white
That's cool with all the cassettes
The microwave is rather modern, so can't have been vacant for all that long


----------



## Aaronbeenthere (Jun 29, 2016)

*Wow nice find*

Lovley pics and beautiful little cottage where did u come across this prize gem let me know wonna visit and capture myself


----------

